# Cabforwards



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

My winter time project is finished!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice models - especially in the 2nd photo. Nice backdrop!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow.. That bottom photo... Wow..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ron, 

Can you teach me how to weather ?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
Just give it a try and if don't like what you've done you can repaint it. Weathering is to each his own look at graffiti.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think those engines are due to receive some time in the back-shop for paint and general spruce-up.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam Accucraft Cab Forwards weathered by Ryan of TRS services 


AC-12










AC-6



















In action showing the enduring looks during operation:


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, 

Very nice work on the loco's and great pictures too.......... 

Throw us some bones and tell the tale of your cab-forwards please! 

Michael


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful Ron 

I love Cab Forwards and your don't disappoint 

Randy


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

3rd pic can pass for the real deal if someone not familiar with trains saw it. Weathering job came out really nice. Chalks, air brush? Thanks for showing them off, they're beauts. 

Ed


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 
They look great, they look a little dirty, you want me to paint them shinny black, like new? LOL


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Ron, so which cab forward will you do for next year!


----------

